# Tipps zum Bestellen bei MARINO



## jay-em-ass (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

da mein Inspired Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe einen kleinen Riss bekommen hat, würde ich mir gerne einen Marino Rahmen fertigen lassen.

Ich weiß jedoch nicht, welche Geo am besten für meine Größe geeignet ist.
Bin 1,90m groß und bisher einen 24" Street Rahmen gefahren. Mit einem hohen Vorbau ging das auch einigermaßen.
Habe auch schon an 26" gedacht, weiß aber nicht, ob das dann noch wendig genug ist...

Könnt ihr mir sonst noch Tipps geben, was ich beim Ordern beachten sollte? (Zb. gehärtetes Material oder nicht...)

Danke und Grüße,
Johannes


----------



## Hoffes (6. März 2016)

Nur so als kleinen tip.

Kannst dir ja dein Rahmen schweißen lassen.

Gut gemacht sollte das dann wieder eine weile halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-em-ass (7. März 2016)

Hi Hoffes,

Da ich sowieso mal auf Scheibe hinten umsteigen wollte, wäre ein neuer Rahmen gar nicht verkehrt.

Mir geht es eigentlich nur um Geo-Änderungen,wie man 24er für größere ändern könnte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2016)

Bin verwundert dass Peter @family-biker noch nicht geschrieben hat.


----------



## family-biker (8. März 2016)

bei bose weiss auch jeder , dass die lautsprecher bauen.
ich denke gerade der jay müsste von mir wissen (wir waren bereits genau wegen dem thema per pn in kontakt).

threads stalken mach ich nur im uk forum


----------



## Insomnia- (8. März 2016)

Meine Geo war komplett aus dem blauen heraus gegriffen.
So gesehen ziemlicher Zufall.
Aber fuhr sich gut.
Etwas unglücklich in einigen Kleinigkeiten... Der Rahmen fährt aber noch irgendwo rum. Zumindest existiert er noch. Hab ihn verschenkt.

Gehärtet würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, meine ohne gabs früher haltbarkeits Probleme.
Sonst kann man sich halt Extras einbauen lassen wie man will.


----------



## jay-em-ass (9. März 2016)

Wie groß bist du Insomnia?


----------



## Insomnia- (9. März 2016)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du Insomnia?


188cm
Aber ich hatte auch ein 20" bestellt


----------



## jay-em-ass (9. März 2016)

Mal schaeun, vll findet sich noch ein 24"er Fahrer, der mir mit der Geo weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## Insomnia- (9. März 2016)

Martin direskill


----------



## jay-em-ass (14. März 2016)

*ZOO!CONTROL* kannst du mir hierbei helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (20. Juli 2017)

hat jemand hier schonmal einen Rahmen bei Marino bestellt? wie läuft das mit dem Zoll?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2017)

maxito schrieb:


> hat jemand hier schonmal einen Rahmen bei Marino bestellt? wie läuft das mit dem Zoll?


Meld dich mal bei Ross auf Instagram. Über ihn kannst du einen Rahmen aus England bestellen. Da fällt dann kein Zoll an und der Versand sollte auch billiger sein.


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Juli 2017)

Versand mit Zoll waren 50-80€ irgendwie sowas.

Nichts desto trotz Würde ich da nicht mehr bestellen


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz Würde ich da nicht mehr bestellen



Ich bin ja ganz knapp daran vorbei ein Archive zu bestellen (ist ja dann das Console geworden). Würdest du mal sagen, warum du da nicht mehr bestellen würdest?


----------



## maxito (26. Juli 2017)

@Insomnia-: würde auch gerne wissen was dagegen spricht.

@niconj: Gibt es noch eine andere kontaktmöglichkeit für Ross? Müsste dann extra ein Instagram Konto aufmachen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2017)

maxito schrieb:


> @Insomnia-: würde auch gerne wissen was dagegen spricht.
> 
> @niconj: Gibt es noch eine andere kontaktmöglichkeit für Ross? Müsste dann extra ein Instagram Konto aufmachen.


Schick mir mal deine email per PN. Dann schick ich ihm das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dibo81 (30. Juli 2017)

Zoll war nicht ohne, hätte mir dann hier auch nen inspired Kit holen können. Aber ich habe auch 2 Gabeln dazu genommen. Müsste die Rechnungen nochmal raus suchen um genaueres zu sagen. 
Im Endeffekt bin ich aber super zufrieden mit dem Setup. Marino selbst hält dich auch immer auf dem laufenden was den Status deines kits angeht. Also ich habe keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, im Gegenteil, war positiv überrascht wie gut alles funktioniert hat. Nur dauert halt...


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Juli 2017)

dibo81 schrieb:


> Nur dauert halt...


Ich habe bis heute keine Antwort bekommen auf meine Custom Anfrage. Halbes Jahr ist es her und ich habe sogar in Spanisch geschrieben. Sein schlechtes Englisch war hier also keine Ausrede....


----------



## dibo81 (31. Juli 2017)

Hast du deine Anfrage über die Homepage gestellt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Juli 2017)

dibo81 schrieb:


> Hast du deine Anfrage über die Homepage gestellt?


Ja.


----------



## dibo81 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich habe ihn direkt angeschrieben. Hatte dann auch zeitnahe Kontakt mit ihm. Selbst Monate danach, als ich ihm noch Bilder zukommen lassen habe, hatte ich direkt antworten... 

Würde jedem empfehlen, direkt Kontakt mit ihm aufzunehmen.


----------



## maxito (31. Juli 2017)

Ich bin in Kontakt mit Ross, wir chatten einfach auf Facebook. Allerdings muss ich mich nun entscheiden, was ich eigentlich möchte. Brauche ein besonders großes 29er Fully, bin 2,10m, jetzt gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:
Gorilla Smash in XXL, eigentlich das Optimum, sie bauen in Californien und auf Wunsch einfach etwas größer. Es gibt positive Berichte von sehr großen Fahrern. Leider kein Direktvertrieb in Deutschland, dadurch könnte es teuer werden.
Specialized Stumpjumper Comp in XXL, nicht ganz so groß wie das Gorilla Smash und nicht ganz so aggresive Geometrie, eben mehr ein Tourer. Dafür als Gesamtpaket günstiger und sicher sorgenfrei.
Marino 29er Enduro Fully: auf Facebook gibt es Prototypen, ich würde ihnen die Maße nennen und dann lässt man sich überraschen. Risiken: Fahrverhalten, Hinterbaufederverhalten, Steifigkeit und Gewicht. Im Zweifel ist da eventuell sogar das Stumpi besser und günstiger.
Sollte dazu vielleicht mal heir einen neuen Thread aumachen ;-)


----------



## Raymond12 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich will hiermit keine Antworten vorwegnehmen, aber ich glaube die Erfahrungen mit Marino hier in diesem Unterforum beschränken sich weitestgehen auf den Bereich Trial Fahrräder. 
Bezüglich der Geometrie von Fullys solltest Du vielleicht den Thread in einem Forenbereich aufmachen, wo Du eine größere Reichweite hast.


----------



## Insomnia- (1. August 2017)

Kurz und knapp meine Story geschildert:

Custom Anfrage für

- 20" mit ewig langem Radstand
- Punkt Aufnahme
- Horizontale ausfallenden
- Verstärkung an der kettenstrebe für Aufschläge bei sidehops

Technische Zeichnung mit Maßen und Winkeln wurden vom Peter geliefert hatte er also nichts mit zu tun.

Resultat waren 3 Monate Wartezeit, dann war das Rad hier.
Meiner Meinung nach absolut ok für Fertigung mit Lack und Versand.

Ende vom
Lied:

- Bremse nicht einstellbar (die Aufnahmen auf beiden Seiten waren in einem absolut sinnlosem Abstand zur Verstellung durch die horizontalen ausfallenden montiert. Noch dazu waren diese Aufnahmen leicht versetzt.

- die Gewinde waren absolut unbrauchbar. Verzogen wodurch auch immer. Schrauben sind abgebrochen.

- der Kontakt damals war grauenhaft, lief immer über peter weil von ihm nichts kam.


Hab das Ding mit einiger Nacharbeit ans laufen bekommen... aber dennoch nie wieder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











[/url][/IMG]


----------

